# Some of my stuff



## shooterjim (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I've finall figured out how to upload and post images. Pros and cons about my work will be appreciated. Thanks in advance...............


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks like great work! 

I move your post to it's own thread for you


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great work Jim! Box making is my favorite sport


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Really great looking boxes. I haven't made any like this yet but would like to. You do nice work. Keep the photos comming.
Bruno


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes nice boxes. More pics. We need all the insperation we can get.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

The finished work looks great Jim. I'd sure like to see some shots of how you made them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very artistic indeed! And ditto to seeing pics on how they were made! NICE!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim, as has been stated your work is just beautiful but a show & tell really doesn't help other forum members who would like to replicate these items or even design their own once they know how to! Photo shoots are what is appreciated here Jim. In time you will see that we have no secrets on this forum, everyone is friendly and generous in their input.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim those are not only truly great looking boxes, but the most unique. The finishes are outstanding. Keep shots coming from your shop. Would love to see how you made them.


----------



## sean farrell (May 14, 2009)

such beautiful intricate work.the designs are clever and the finishing exceptional


----------



## prav1988 (May 26, 2009)

what wood have you used?


----------



## falk (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice. 2nd one is my favorite.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Jim!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very well done. I have not attmepted any boxes but will be seeking your advice when the time comes if I ever get my shop ready for production.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Jim,
Excellent work! I have made several basic boxes but haven't dabbled into flocking. I would like to know more about it. Can you provide some "how to" sources for flocking and also where to buy it? Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This looks like yet another case of someone joining the forum purely to show off their work and not being heard from again (the original post was way back in February), hardly the spirit of this forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Just a butt in post 

flocking is very easy to do the links below it will show all 

DonJer Products Soft Flock SuedeTex Product Flocking Rayon Nylon Fibers Adhesive Applicators Kits
DonJer Products Online Shopping Cart
How To Apply DonJer Suede-Tex Rayon Nylon Fiber Adhesive
==========




Rutabagared said:


> Jim,
> Excellent work! I have made several basic boxes but haven't dabbled into flocking. I would like to know more about it. Can you provide some "how to" sources for flocking and also where to buy it? Thanks.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some unique work none the less. I would have like to see some of the techniques used in them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Your in luck, you will find many posted items on band saw boxes on the forum  ,some with how-to, show and tell..

=======



jmg1017 said:


> Some unique work none the less. I would have like to see some of the techniques used in them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My very point Joe.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Just a butt in post
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> This looks like yet another case of someone joining the forum purely to show off their work and not being heard from again (the original post was way back in February), hardly the spirit of this forum.


Flockin a dead horse Harry !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

DPLRBruno said:


> Really great looking boxes. I haven't made any like this yet but would like to. You do nice work. Keep the photos comming.
> Bruno


Loved your movie !


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Very well done. I have not attmepted any boxes but will be seeking your advice when the time comes if I ever get my shop ready for production.


When Dan, when!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob,

In your experience, does the rayon or nylon look better?


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

I use the self adhesive velvet to line my boxes, any advantages to using flocking?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I tried the self adhesive velvet and had a big miss,I just can't cut a true line with scissors 

" flocking? " easy to do if you can paint with a brush and using some masking tape 

====



jmg1017 said:


> I use the self adhesive velvet to line my boxes, any advantages to using flocking?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I like the rayon, it stands up just a little bit better..( a pile thing ) 

=======



BigJimAK said:


> Bob,
> 
> In your experience, does the rayon or nylon look better?


----------

